
Show HN: DIY Lead Lists for Founders and Small Teams - hackerews
https://www.blockspring.com/sales-recruiting
======
hackerews
Hey there,

A common usecase on Blockspring for Google Sheets [1] is to pull data from
various APIs to build lead lists for sales and recruiting.

However, combining lists is actually time consuming in spreadsheets. Lots of
importing CSVs or VLookups.

So since we built a knowledge graph around what types of information APIs
return, and are now able to help you collect the data you want (eg company
names, locations, etc), as well as suggest enrichments based on what you have
(eg go from companies -> profiles -> interests, etc).

This is great if you're a startup founder, freelancer, or starting up a new
sales/recruiting process and need to quickly build your own lead lists! Let us
know what you think.

